# [RESOLU] Emerge mod_php : no ebuilds to satisfy

## kernings

Salut les français,

  J'essai d'installer le triplé MYSQL 5, APACHE 5, PHP 5 sur un serveur dédié. Jusqu'a à maintenant tout aller bien, il me semble avoir correctement installer ces 3 là, mais au moment d'installer le mod php pour apache ... :

```
ks352777 apache2 # emerge -pv mod_php 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order: 

Calculating dependencies / 

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "mod_php".
```

Voila mes autres configs et paramètre de compilation :

```
ks352777 apache2 # emerge -pv apache 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order: 

Calculating dependencies... done! 

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.6  USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap -mpm-event -mpm-itk -mpm-peruser -mpm-prefork -mpm-worker -no-suexec (-selinux) -static-modules -threads" 0 kB
```

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.5  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 calendar cli crypt curl curlwrappers ftp gd gdbm iconv imap inifile ipv6 json mysql mysqli ncurses nls pcre posix readline reflection session simplexml soap sockets spl ssl unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xsl zip zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -gd-external -gmp -hash -interbase -iodbc -java-external -kerberos -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -truetype -wddx -xpm -yaz -zip-external" 0 kB
```

J'essai de suivre le tutorial suivant: http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache_MySQL_PHP

VOila , j'espere que vous pourrez m'aider !!

A bientotLast edited by kernings on Wed Nov 14, 2007 8:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Ce n'est plus mod_php mais dev-lang/php maintenant, depuis assez longtemps même  :Wink: 

----------

## lefoid

Salut

Je crois que c'est :

```
emerge mod_suphp
```

A + ...

----------

## blasserre

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ce n'est plus mod_php mais dev-lang/php maintenant, depuis assez longtemps même 

 

plus précisément c'est dev-lang/php avec le use flag apache2 que tu as d'après ton emerge -pv

donc cherche un peu sur ton système et tu devrais le trouver

----------

## kernings

Je viens de trouver quelque chose, je crois que j'ai compris pourquoi mon httpd.conf est presque vide.

Vers la fin du fichier il y'a un include * qui inclus pas mal de fichier dont un fichier 70_mod_php5.conf qui contient :

```
<IfDefine PHP5>

        # Load the module first

        <IfModule !mod_php5.c>

                LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so

        </IfModule>

        # Set it to handle the files

        <IfModule mod_mime.c>

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .phtml

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php4

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php5

                AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

        </IfModule>

        AddDirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml

</IfDefine>
```

Du coup, je crois que le module est bien installé, les fichiers de conf sont simplement divisés dans des fichiers ... malheureusement ma page php déconne toujours et ne n'affiche pas mon php.

----------

## kernings

OK en creusant sur cette piste j'ai trouver le fichier default_vhost.include qui permet de gerer nos virtualhost , du coup j'arrive enfin à afficher ma page de test. ENfin ....

----------

## blasserre

il faut que tu ajoutes -D PHP5 à la variable APACHE2_OPTS dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/apache2

ceci définira PHP5 et activera la section <IfDefine PHP5> </IfDefine> que tu as trouvé plus tôt

ensuite, petit scarabée, tu devras mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum (avec un résolu  :Wink: )

----------

## kernings

Ok jcommence à comprendre lol ... le petit scarabé a fait son travail

----------

